# possible fungal infection?



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i can't take a pic of it so i am going to try and explain here.
my friend has a pumilio, basti type that came with the wild caughts/farm raised that have been coming in.
i took a look at it and it had 2 round pale white/gray spots. almost like a nose rub but it's on its back. and of course round. 
he has something called "acriflavin plus" which is for fish but was told by a turtle person to try it on a turtle. so i thought maybe would be good for the frog. it said "controls protozoan & fungel infections. it has sulfamethazine, i think i spelled it right. i also have some triple antibiotic.
i have read some of the posts on this forum and they mention the silver sulfa.. stuff, which isn't that easy to get.
hope i wasn't too confusing explaining it. 
walt


----------

